# MANILA | Okada Manila | U/C



## vnskyline

the pest project,i hope this project will comming soon,because in Viet Nam doesn't have many Philippines tour so i can't visit Manila,it's maybe very hard to have a trip in Manila but i alway follow and support Philippines like my country and i alway hope best wishes to Philippines,if i have a opportunity to visit Philippines i will visit Manila Bay resort


----------



## TheMystic

*Manila Bay Resorts complex*


----------



## anakngpasig

great update!


----------



## el palmesano

wow, great to see that is U/C


----------



## anakngpasig

update



Dudungha said:


>


----------



## reyvil888

New renders and update



DCRJ said:


> Screenshots of Universal Entertainment video from their website
> http://www.universal-777.com/en/ir/ir_lib/report/40th/





DCRJ said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

update



Dudungha said:


> Manila Bay Resorts


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


> latest satellite capture from google earth


Lower right of this screenshot. Darn, look at the size of that thing


----------



## anakngpasig

...


pamikoi said:


> ...the suite interiors! :cheers:
> 
> rendering and actual(showroom) mix





pamikoi said:


> 200 sqm executive suite :cheers:





pamikoi said:


> 200 sqm executive suite


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Dudungha said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

update



TheAvenger said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

update



Dudungha said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

update


crossboneka said:


> http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/13767...de-thousands-of-jobs-all-in-one-entertainment


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Blueleo said:


>


----------



## towerpower123

That thing is huge, but the repeating hotel towers are hideous!


----------



## anakngpasig

^^ the towers at the back are just placeholders  and yes, it is huge, the project's site is over 40 hectares (over 100 acres).


----------



## anakngpasig

update


noli-kun said:


> *Manila Bay Resorts*


----------



## anakngpasig

update


skyscraper2012 said:


> dim_t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dim_t


----------



## anakngpasig

update


jaregs said:


> Manila Bay Resorts


----------



## lexterworldtoday

Hoping for something "ferrari world" Theme park sa E-City... ung tipong unique at s philippines lng meron .... ung dadayuhin tlga ng foreigners

hmm..... Kawasaki land hahaha .....or Yamaha Land....


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Dudungha said:


> *Manila Bay Resorts*


----------



## [email protected]

*Manila Bay Resort*

Kabayan,

Ask lang po kung my nakakalam kung sino QS dito sa napakagandang project na to..kung meron pong nakakaalam **** post nman po..salamat at sana tuloy tuloy na tong project na to..isang na maaring makatulong hindi lamang para makahikayat ng mga torista sa ating bansa gayundin ang makatulong sa pagbibigay ng trabaho sa ating mga kababayan..

salamat po..!

jeff


----------



## anakngpasig

update


crossboneka said:


> 2014-03-07-17.53.53 by crossboneka, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

update


jaregs said:


>


----------



## Maximalist

This is like two different projects: one with lots of interesting shapes and forms occupies the front of the photo and looks quite innovative. The second is made up of a bunch of boring boxes. The gold adds interest to the project, but a box - even when painted gold - is still a box.


----------



## anakngpasig

Maximalist said:


> This is like two different projects: one with lots of interesting shapes and forms occupies the front of the photo and looks quite innovative. The second is made up of a bunch of boring boxes. The gold adds interest to the project, but a box - even when painted gold - is still a box.


The boxes behind it are just placeholders


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Blueleo said:


> (April 8, 2014)


----------



## anakngpasig

it's huge!



[email protected] said:


> See how massive Manila Bay Resorts is...
> 
> March 1 imagery of Google Earth


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Blueleo said:


> (May 22, 2014)


----------



## Jose Mari

Some more renders...



magmario said:


> I don't know if these photos have been posted here. Contains amazing photos of the Manila Bay Resorts:
> 
> http://www.ggrasia.com/manila-bay-resorts-preview/





























































































_ggrasia_ :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

d/p


----------



## Lightton

_CONGRATULATIONS...! AMAZING PROJECTS IN MANILA._


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Blueleo said:


> Manila Bay Resorts Complex as of June 12, 2014


----------



## Jose Mari

Some larger renders.



todjikid said:


> http://www.casinolifemagazine.com/article/manila-bay-resorts-‘real-life-wonderland-‘


----------



## Jose Mari

Update...

_06|13|2014_









_edsy_


----------



## anakngpasig

Bottom left corner


Jose Mari said:


> _06|28|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _David Madrid_


----------



## asterixobelix

Any update amigos? An update on this project is overdue and would be much appreciated.


----------



## anakngpasig

update


iLoveHK said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


TheAvenger said:


>


----------



## KeithCarreon

Manila entertainment city is just a reflection that the Philippine economy is growing and more investments are continuously flowing.


----------



## anakngpasig

Great updates kay:

Can't also wait for the Mitsukoshi luxury retail area :cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> Dec.01,2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jaymarkyadao/


----------



## Jose Mari

Didn't realize so many people are working on it. 



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/roberto.barela.14


----------



## Jose Mari

update



reyvil888 said:


> The inner edge of the north and south towers are not the same pala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-96gRQuz78/?taken-by=alvinmelchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-_2VfklTsH/?taken-by=fadsleron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/--LTe3sES3/?taken-by=mikelhdc


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/_VXkaKyOpq/?taken-by=jaymarkyadao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_WNG0zOz1Y/?taken-by=alvinmelchor


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nards Mojica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew America​


----------



## Jose Mari

update



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/_nWyCxuzzk/?taken-by=alvinmelchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/gridphotoph/


----------



## Jose Mari

update



InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew America​
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## Jose Mari

update



InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew America​
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

Update



InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loyd Carlo Ibarra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricel Conde​


----------



## Jose Mari

It's glossy without the wraps. :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

update



InfinitiFX45 said:


> Russel Ruzs[/CENTER]


----------



## Jose Mari

_Viewed from the competition *Solaire Resorts and Casino*_

_01|08|2016_









*pinoyadventurista*


----------



## fiza200

Jose Mari said:


> update


when it will be complete?


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marino & Munn Partners​


----------



## Jose Mari

fiza200 said:


> when it will be complete?


They're targeting this year.


----------



## Jose Mari

update



reyvil888 said:


> maxx_zetlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeungyii


----------



## Jose Mari

update



InfinitiFX45 said:


> Leo Rey C. Granada​
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|14|2016_









*Ali Castillo*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> wander_louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Polangco


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## rusgomat

wow flabbergasting


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|25|2016_









*albertful*


----------



## anakngpasig

25 Jan 2016


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

update



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kamote.diziesaisz?fref=photo


----------



## Jose Mari

update



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ronaldrobles29


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|28|2016_









*rosegob*


----------



## Jose Mari

I love how that glass enclosed retail ring around the giant fountain is taking shape. kay:


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Exciting! Look at the size of that thing.


----------



## Jose Mari

Yeah the workers are so small under that dome. It would've been nicer if they went for an artificial beach like in CPI's Azure, IMO.


----------



## Jose Mari

_viewed from *Solaire Resorts and Casino*_


_01|29|2016_









*pinoyadventurista*


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

updates



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

Grand Fountain and retail promenade 










*tigerresort*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^ plus the domed swimming pool / nightclub area looks fun!









tigerresort


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


> Love your curves and all your edges..


----------



## bedanplus

matanong ko lang. malaki ba demand for gaming sa atin? Kasi parang hindi maganda performance ng solaire and city of dreams. 

at tsaka nakakaasar ang traffic papunta diyan. sayang. kung guest ka, hanggang MOA ka lang sa gabi dahil sa traffic


----------



## Jose Mari

bedanplus said:


> matanong ko lang. malaki ba demand for gaming sa atin? Kasi parang hindi maganda performance ng solaire and city of dreams.
> 
> at tsaka nakakaasar ang traffic papunta diyan. sayang. kung guest ka, hanggang MOA ka lang sa gabi dahil sa traffic


You sure about that (performance)?



anakngpasig said:


> *City of Dreams Manila Q4 net revenues up more than tenfold*
> 
> Posted on Saturday Feb 20th at 5:00am
> By Richmond Mercurio
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://m.philstar.com/315469/show/b5bf55d49abb76463f52b53f6d718ba5/?


In fact COD Manila helped curb Melco Crown's losses in the region. As you know there's a casino slump because of the crackdown by China on gambling. 

As for Solaire, they're continuing with their expansion plans. COD Manila too wants additional land for expansion. Even Manila Bay Resorts have already expressed their willingness to expand in the future, and they haven't even begun operations yet.


----------



## Jose Mari

updates



chanlatorre said:


> Dome





chanlatorre said:


> Maxx Steele Zetlin





chanlatorre said:


> Mark Hilson Yandan


----------



## nycsoho00

Its shaping up. I hope its gonna be a success.


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|25|2016_









*Ryan Cagadas*


_02|24|2016_









*anr_1204*


_02|22|2016_









*Jay Mark Batister Yadao*


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


> Jonathan Grey


----------



## Jose Mari

update



chanlatorre said:


> Marp Roxas


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jaymarkyadao/


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


> Francis Francisco


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/mhhaaii/


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> Joseph Rogelio Medul Sucgang Jr.


----------



## anakngpasig

Massive updates


chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


jameskirk O said:


> Mar 26.


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


> 100-meter diameter indoor beach club glass dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlo Sevillano


----------



## Jose Mari

updates




chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Iris May Feliciano Carreon II


----------



## Jose Mari

*ACHOOOO!!!* :lol:

_04|04|2016_


_click the image to see *video clip*_



_03|31|2016_









*Jay Mark Batister Yadao*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


> JeeranRyan Almendrala


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/fadsleron/


----------



## Jose Mari

update




reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/ericcanonico_tigerresort/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/fadsleron/


----------



## anakngpasig

I can't wait for it to open!


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/fadsleron/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/evndg/


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


> Robert Tayag


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> John Edgar D. Fructoso


----------



## Jose Mari

update




reyvil888 said:


> nicodelosangeles


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Ryan Lumanog


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Ricky Logatoc


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Ronwald Valsorable


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon


----------



## Jose Mari

updates




chanlatorre said:


> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon





chanlatorre said:


> Kenan Camarines


----------



## anakngpasig

6 May 2016


Jefferyi said:


> May 6, 2016


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|15|2016_










*ptyclub*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|13|2016_
























































*Gilbert Fornasidoro*


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Rolly Panganiban Hernandez


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Ryju Dacumos Yanwai


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Kin Dave Benedicto


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Tony de la Cruz


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Leonard Vinz Tangcogo


----------



## MXMJ

chanlatorre said:


> Noel Payoran


----------



## Jose Mari

_May|2016_



















*Joanne Villanueva*



















*Eric Canonico*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|22|2016_



















*Eunyoung An*


----------



## reyvil888

*Okada's Philippine casino on track for 2016 opening*









MAKING AN IMPRESSION. A rendering of Tiger Resort's planned casino, with a dancing fountain as centerpiece. It is set to open in December 2016. Image courtesy of Tigers Resorts 

MANILA, Philippines – Tiger Resort Leisure and Entertainment, Incorporated of Japanese billionaire Kazuo Okada is on track to open its $2.7-billion integrated entertainment and gaming center at the government-sponsored Entertainment City by yearend.

Phase 1 of the project includes 1,000 luxurious hotels room, 500 gaming tables and 3,000 slot machines, 80,000 square meters of retail space, a beach club and night club, an iconic dome, and a dancing water fountain.

Phase 1 covers 25 hectares out of the 44 hectares owned by Tiger Resort. 

Read more: http://www.rappler.com/business/industries/410-gaming/134113-okada-entertainment-city-2016-openinghttp://www.rappler.com/business/industries/410-gaming/134113-okada-entertainment-city-2016-opening


----------



## reyvil888

*Manila Bay Resorts*

An integrated resort development, consisting of three hotels (2,100 rooms), casino, water feature park and a retail mall with entertainment complex. Total built up area of 690,000 square metres.











http://www.meinhardtgroup.com/projects/manila-bay-resort/


----------



## reyvil888

https://www.instagram.com/hermancallanga/









https://www.instagram.com/fadsleron/


----------



## MXMJ

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> Bryan Villaverde


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> Romie Talastas Cortez


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|01|2016_










*phoebeblas*


*05|30|2016*










*dhanguiao*


----------



## MXMJ

chanlatorre said:


> Ronald Casipong Pajelleno


----------



## Jose Mari

updates




chanlatorre said:


> Gian Gpg Gonzalo





chanlatorre said:


> Gian Gpg Gonzalo





chanlatorre said:


> Edlasirc Olavo Oreiba


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


chanlatorre said:


> Jefferson Tan Rodriguez


----------



## anakngpasig

OMG, the building covers 25 hectares (61.7 acres)  and this is just for the Phase I :crazy:


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> Efrem Alestien E. Bagaforo


----------



## anakngpasig

More...


chanlatorre said:


> Efrem Alestien E. Bagaforo


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|10-15|2016_














































*Haku Kuhonta*


----------



## Jose Mari

06|15|2016










*Jay Mark Batister*


----------



## reyvil888

https://www.instagram.com/ericcanonico_tigerresort/


----------



## reyvil888

https://www.instagram.com/sweetprincesss_/


----------



## reyvil888

https://www.instagram.com/condopinas/









https://www.instagram.com/dy_sai/









https://www.instagram.com/arleng29/


----------



## anakngpasig

more updates


chanlatorre said:


> Cpe MeNjz Gaces Samontina


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Ennaid Yerbau Hpesoj Allives


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Kevin Alimios Dayon


----------



## MXMJ

The dome


chanlatorre said:


> Renson Evangelista


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Joel Romero Manzano


----------



## protoman

two months plus to soft opening.
yet looks like still lots of heavy construction.
the fountain ought to be open by then.
i believe that is what visitors will want to see.


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jrorthodox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hermie.sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009397881976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jen.lozano.948


----------



## anakngpasig

Manila Standard


----------



## anakngpasig

progress update on the domed beach and nightclub


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/robbbalein/


----------



## anakngpasig

4 Aug 2016


chanlatorre said:


> Jeremy Tumlos Hamto


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Jhonnell Clerigo


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Bhenz Benjie


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## DUBAI10000

Wow I had no clue this project even existed, this is awesome


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Ronald Casipong Pajelleno


----------



## luis4083

What are those colored blue object/substance on the pic? are those tiles or just a paint?


----------



## seabeeman

Mods, please rename this thread to Okada Manila.


----------



## anakngpasig

update


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_July-August|2016_





































*Robert Balein*



_08|12|2016_










*Jessel Gunita Policarpio*



_08|16|2016_











*video clip*

*Peter Delantar*


----------



## Jose Mari

*wearenmr*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|28|2016_










*halfheartbroken*


----------



## Jose Mari

center

_08|26|2016_










*Rachel Kelly Davis*


----------



## anakngpasig

28 Aug 2016


chanlatorre said:


> August 28, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie Hallasgo


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> Jojo Cabanes


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Updates


chanlatorre said:


> September 5, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abellanosa Niez Arestotelis


----------



## anakngpasig

update


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/besgirl1013/


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


> Engelyn Lastimoso Bufete


----------



## Jose Mari

The giant fountain area is really visible. 

_09|08|2016_










*Akihiko Sekine*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|11|2016_



















*vektor__*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|01-07|2016_










*Erika Avergonazado*



















*Fads Leron*



















*Joel Balgame*


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Ramos Noel


The glass dome with 100 meters in diameter looks fantastic!


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Janjerry Amaro Alto


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Ethel Diza


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> RioGie Canillo


----------



## Jose Mari

update




chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

update


chanlatorre said:


> JeeranRyan Almendrala


----------



## anakngpasig

updates


chanlatorre said:


> Jhonnell Clerigo


----------



## anakngpasig

New news


reyvil888 said:


> *$2.4B game changer tourism project in Entertainment City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTIST’S render of the Sky Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTIST’S perspective of the hotel room
> 
> 
> Okada Manila is bruited about to set the new gold standard for five-star luxury. High-project, above-the-fold and iconic best describe this one-of-a-kind project that will occupy 44 hectares of land.
> 
> Okada Manila will indeed be the new standard of integrated resorts. Preparations for its first phase are in full blast employing more than 18,000 construction workers to ensure the timely opening of the property by yearend. Okada Manila will not just reshape the Manila skyline but the hospitality and entertainment industries as well.
> 
> *An architectural and technological wonder, Okada Manila’s 800-m circular glass corridor will offer luxury retail space and feature the world’s largest projection mapping attraction*. In addition, the property’s spa will be a destination of its own—a hybrid urban escape and wellness retreat with a Wave Dream lounge designed to help guests master the art of tranquil relaxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The property’s most iconic feature will be the dancing fountain that rivals the best in Las Vegas and Dubai. *It will be the first in the world to implement a 360-degree immersive water projection*. The fountain size will be equivalent to 50 Olympic-size swimming pools and the lake will need 178,296,000 million glasses of champagne to fill it up.
> 
> Read more: http://business.inquirer.net/215332...m-project-in-entertainment-city#ixzz4LF5W7TEg
> Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook


----------



## Jose Mari

insular said:


> when will be it finished??


It's set for a March 2017 opening but it's very doubtful that they would be able to finish everything on time, and there's still a Phase 2 of the development afterwards.


__________________________________________________________________________


_03|02|2017_


_(click on the image)_


*Richard Cabanayan*


----------



## luis4083

*Okada - New Casino in Pasay*






from Brian Hachez


----------



## Jose Mari

_March|2017_










*Jace Agustin*





































*Donnalyn Donor*










*Katherine Longcanaya*




























*Fads Leron*














































*Arki Joel Quirino*


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_


*Bryan Marqueses*



*Benz Abricanan*


----------



## anakngpasig

jeffbueno02 said:


> Jordi


----------



## pau_p1

This is huge  hoping I can get to check this out soon when this fully opens


----------



## anakngpasig

^^It is. The lake alone covers an area of more than 9 acres.


----------



## roydex

^^ and we're waiting for the next phase to start, that's another acres again


----------



## anakngpasig

^^The second phase will increase the total footprint by 76% making the total land area covered by Okada Manila to almost 109 acres.


----------



## mahefccyqjj

This is really very nice project images.


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|07-08|2017_



















*Christopher Tojong*



















*PeAce MAn Manalo Mangayao*














































*Jesus Caparino*




























*Jefferson P Dela Cruz*



















*Roel Estacion*


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_03|08|2017_


_(click on the images)_


*Joyz Granil*



*Nica fernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|09-10|2017_










*Chris Datol*



























































































*Andy Tropicales*










*Christian Jay Calonge*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|09-10|2017_





































*Fads Leron*










*Jung Hee*



















*Andy Tropicales*




























*Exclu Chad Repakz*










*Francis Cale*



















*Froilan Icban*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|09-10|2017_










*Okada Manila Careers*










*richangelo168*










*Kim Goco*




























*Patrick Tolentino*










*Okada Manila*










*Philippine Society for Quality, Inc. - PSQ*


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_


*Arturo Emano Jr.*



*Rae Fremista*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|12-14|2017_










*Darrylgleen Natulla*










*Stephanie Yap*










*Jv Flores Ramos*



















*L.v. Dacles*





































*Anjoe Agravante*










*Okada Manila*










*Okada Manila*


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_


*Janfred Fama*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|14-17|2017_










*ralpppppp*










*Jun Batan*










*Lancer Tuala Garcia*










*Clem Isol Sulit Jr.*



















*Emma Carpio*










*bagygtone*










*Sheryl Ann Martinez*










*chel1314*










*Okada Manila*










*Vangie M.*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|13-18|2017_










*dolly019*










*Siegfred Tiad*










*Rogelio Losin Jr.*










*bagsitreygor*










*Fads Leron*










*Reynaldo Hechanova*



















*John Paul Carpio*










*Mumo Labahata*










*Okada Manila*










*Okada Manila*


______________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_



*Nasiol Philippines, Industrial*



*Efren Vina Deguzman* 



*Efren Vina Deguzman*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|16|2017_














































*Wally Clemente*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|19-20|2017_










*jahregidor*










*Katherine Longcanaya*










*John Patrick L. Jeto, RCE*










*Gizelle Sison*










*Rachel Santos*










*andzofury01*










*Darcy Alembert B. Cruzado*










*Raphael Hizon*




































*octoberian10*










*Marcelo Vinas*


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*octoberian10*


----------



## anakngpasig

2 March 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|11|2017_


Retail promenade around the fountain.















































*Kram Angelo Reodique*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|12-13|2017_



















*Michael Estadilla Regondola*




























*Varz John Rovero*










*arkipat*










*itsmemarie8*










*mi.c.as - michaelcblancas*










*Marian Acabal Azucinas*


___________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_



*Jake Ramos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|14-16|2017_










*Princess A. Saja*










*Jocel Gimenez Kusain*










*Millet Liberato-Simeon*










*Kyle Cedrick Louise Tan*










*Karen Jardenil*










*Kirstie Lorraine Patron*










*Celia Borges*



















*coiibby08*










*Jocel Gimenez Kusain*










*Jonnah Jean Mahinay Buco*


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_



*Cove Manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|16-17|2017_










*nernerka*








*Dodong Doña*










*wanderphotographs*










*Kathleen Mae Machitar*










*Linda Simeros*










*zaikereitheexplorer*








*Chloe Kim*










*tony88981*










*Dean Kyle Ang*








*Laura Ruth Abiera Kyamko*








*Marlyn Alonzo Gammad*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|18-22|2017_










_*Kaloi DC*_










*







*










*Geraldine Joy Dela Cruz*




























*CSicangco Lighting Design Inc.*










*callmesavsimpson*



















*Claris Jomales*










*dodgers2575*


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_



*gnihcnave*



*Okada Manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|24-28|2017_










*Althea Esgana*










*Juan Paolo de la Cruz*










*Andrew Neri*





































*dsidd1112*










*aiviephan*










*ics_phils*


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_



*joshuadbalgos*








> Taking a dip in our 780sqm butterfly-shaped pool will be the first thing you'll do when we open.


*Cove Manila*


----------



## rashrajqurr

This is really nice project.


----------



## Jose Mari

_May|2017_










*izzytugap*










*Sabino De Quiros*










*Herman N. Gabales II*










*Kate Llorca*










*benedictfloyd*










*Yanie ( Marian Aoa-Panopio )*

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_



*okadamanila*




*Tanya Rigzin*



*Norberto Pascual*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Hamid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuj​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



azumiii said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Jonx​


----------



## Jose Mari

_June-July|2017_




























*Okada Manila*



















*Joseph Hutamares*










*rystian3030*





































*Okada Manila*










*Arch. Irish Dichoso*










*Engr. John Rae Pascual*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|11|2017_














































*Tibz Aligato*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|13-15|2017_










*Okada Manila*



















*Arch. Irish Dichoso*










*Mark Anthony P. Abanilla*










*jy___0800*










*handydandiee*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*Okada Manila*


----------



## ArchitectValencia

Jose Mari said:


> _07|13-15|2017_


I wish this part can be open for public. Great selfie spot. Can view the fountain perfectly.


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|14-19|2017_










*Paul Cottanceau-Pocard*










*Fritz Matthew Oblefias*










*Arch. Irish Dichoso*










*kriznagail*










*Cove Manila*










*John Reily D. Baluyot*










*Joana Riza Piscozo*










*GA Fallarme*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the images)_


*Cove Manila*



*Emman Nicdao Siguen*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|21-24|2017_










*thecrazychinaman*










*Patrick Joseph Andrada*










*Jessel Gunita Policarpio*



















*Meredith White*










*Maxx Zetlin*










*ivanroexx*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*Okada Manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|29-30|2017_










*thecrazychinaman*










*Ralph Jazer Domanais Ortega*










*Jaison Yang*










*Malet Zapata Francisco*



















*soloflyhigh*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Roy​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Dawin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toncars​


----------



## Jose Mari

_August|2017_










*Marlon Romero*










*Myrcel Legaspi Cubol*










*Okada Manila*










*Okada Manila*










*Sara Morico*










*Winston Tobias*










*Jayson Melaya*










*Cherry Germanino*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Rae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua​


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|22-26|2017_










*Liezelle Anne Cobrado Navarro* 










*marisse.m3*



















*Glaiza Cells*










*Ivan Gregory Diokno Cabrera*










*Glaiza Cells*










*Arch. Irish Dichoso*










*Mark Louie Avena*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*(video clips)*


*Cove Manila*



*Cove Manila*


----------



## dekor

I will be visited this beautiful place!


----------



## Jose Mari

_October 25 - November 01|2017_










*Oj Dialogo Abante*










*roypats11*



















*Jica Candelario*










*macregaspi*










*Cheska Obina*










*wtfae*










*Marivic G. Junasa*










*Edgar Villablanca*










*Rodel Dong*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|01-05|2017_










*Lino Lerma Rodriguez Jr.*










*_cms.ec*





































*Patrick Tolentino*










*Jude Ballada*



















*Jem Bareng*

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


*ryota_burlesque*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Lynn​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Kyla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bel​


----------



## protoman

The Cove Manila will start operation in December 2017.


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|07-11|2017_










*sates2017*










*James M. Barnachea*










*Jayson Jaranilla*










*Manilyn Mañalac Magat*










*jewelitamaganda*










*Cheska Descalzo*










*Rodel Dong*










*Lynn Buenafe*










*Yiel Laforteza*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_



*Aiza Faeldonia*


----------



## Jose Mari

protoman said:


> The Cove Manila will start operation in December 2017.



You're right. This could be the official opening date of Cove Manila.

_(video clip)_


*Cove Manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|11-13|2017_










*Edmark Nico Tajan Ocampo*










*wtbaguio*










*jewelitamaganda*










*yong.j_life*










*Gerome Melo*










*audi.xd*










*paengb*










*Kiko Bohol*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Jed​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Maxx​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Sylveth​


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|14-25|2017_










*Thierry Tea*










*Michael Suarez*










*Carol Zabala*



















*Lawrence Santos*










*btfl_rose17*



















*Naoto Hamanaka*










*Patrick Tolentino*










*Mj Magboo Horca*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Lawrence​


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|20-27|2017_










*Crisanto Mendoza*










*Engr. John Paul Sullano*










*kimjb5882*










*Jocelyn Barber-Napod*










*Esperanza Alcazar*










*mnmlmnl*










*Angela Torres*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


*leun_ji*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Roxx​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Mary​


----------



## luis4083

*Ian Patrocinio*[/QUOTE]

I noticed on recent photo's or video's of Okada, they no longer turned-on the colored purple lights on its facade, do they removed it?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Glaiza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abel​


----------



## Jose Mari

_January|2018_










*Ram Samia*










*Renz Fajardo*










*Dr. Abel Manalo*










*China Roces*










*okadamanila*










*cassyong04*



















*atrxvels*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Tarrah​


----------



## maxcastro

Guys, if you could take like 1 minute to answer this short survey about REITs crowdfunding, I would be very much appreciated!!

https://goo.gl/forms/yuzATmsbJUlk0a5A3

Many many thanks!

Max.


----------



## maxcastro

Guys, if you could take like 1 minute to answer this short survey about REITs crowdfunding, I would be very much appreciated!!

https://goo.gl/forms/yuzATmsbJUlk0a5A3

Many thanks!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^


----------



## Jose Mari

_January|2018_










*John Adrian Aralino*










*Mark Anthony P. Abanilla, CE*










*ddongji_kim*










*leicaman11*










_*prinyanka*_










*John Karlo Dela Cruz*



















*Jake Licup*










*Sara Gaffud*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


From a Japanese company's event. 


*Metro Society*


----------



## richard fischer

Jose Mari said:


> _January|2018_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China Roces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *okadamanila*
> 
> 
> I´m not religious, but this is nothing but modern slavery, just like the idea of getting people addicted to losing money is a rotten entity, what casinos actually are all about, and how they make their trillions of dollars. The Philippines may attract millions of tourists and billions of dollars and thereafter loads of taxes, but they are the beginning of a rotten society. Sorry to be so-to-the-point, there´s no offense to anyone personal from my side, but it´s nothing but the truth. I´m not talking about all the wonderful shows, the concerts and that stuff. It´s the money making business with women and with a play-addiction, that kills people and their soul I´m referring to.


----------



## Jose Mari

richard fischer said:


> I´m not religious, but this is nothing but modern slavery, just like the idea of getting people addicted to losing money is a rotten entity, what casinos actually are all about, and how they make their trillions of dollars. The Philippines may attract millions of tourists and billions of dollars and thereafter loads of taxes, but they are the beginning of a rotten society. Sorry to be so-to-the-point, there´s no offense to anyone personal from my side, but it´s nothing but the truth. I´m not talking about all the wonderful shows, the concerts and that stuff. It´s the money making business with women and with a play-addiction, that kills people and their soul I´m referring to.


I get your point (most people are already aware of that), but those are former Filipina beauty queens just dropping by for a look see of the new place and not "money making business with women" like you're alluding to. It's disrespectful and they'd be right to take offense from your post since you've zeroed in on their pics while pontificating about it. Being judgemental much?


_January|2018_


This is a wealthy woman based on the amount of traveling she's done around the world and not some "money making business with women" type of woman in case you're thinking of making another hasty judgement. 









*Sara Benedikte Nilsen*


Just a Japanese tourist here. 









*31coco.m*










*Engr. John Rae Pascual*










*kennethjoy22*










*jmpogi_0406*










*kaye.hrndz*










*Jaycee Domincel*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


more decadence


_(video clip)_


*Wellman*


----------



## luis4083

*31coco.m*
https://www.instagram.com/31coco.m/


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Fads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


> @AimDZone


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> migothelion​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



jeffbueno02 said:


> Chad​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


> *Walkthrough Tour (Play @ Okada Manila)*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


> sheryltjkulit​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_February|2018_










*Michael Yu*










*csldi*










*Paulo Polintan*










*Xiao Yi*










*arcenaldo*










*cebjuanknow*










*Gracee Bongolan*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


*csldi*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Under Construction (Phase 1 - Topped Off):*



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Under Construction (Phase 1 - Topped Off):*



reyvil888 said:


> sisca_weii​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



> waks13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waks13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



waks13 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> ivancabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skylercotoner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chevaldez​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> patricktolentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlmichael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagaduanjane​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> maggiebravolac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivancabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkphotography07​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> jkphotography07​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> maggiebravolac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivancabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkphotography07​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> Okada’s first Filipino VIP club *Maharlika Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roselledl​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


> *Cove Manila Indoor Beach & Night Club*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



waks13 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



noli-kun said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> Jerson Galendez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janissa Tanggol Ibrahim-Banto​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



luis4083 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|16|2018_




























*troeny*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> ibyang
> 
> *The Garden @ Okada Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aki_relen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santos_julius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yapin_pinya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arthuresguerra​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> *The Garden*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> jespolicarpio​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> iannex30​


----------



## Jeybi

__ https://www.facebook.com/838219686263415/posts/3965062243579128


----------

